# Teal & Blue & Purple



## sassychix (Sep 2, 2007)

So I've been sick and after spending the whole day sleeping, I was up all night! What better way to make use of my time then to do a tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So we're going for this look:









Begin with your prepped face and add loose powder below your eye to catch any falling eyeshadow





next i use this gunmetal coloured cream eyeshadow frm HotTopic as a base. Colours tend to turn out different when applied on a different coloured base, rather than the usual transparent ones.





Apply to your mobile lid





and slowly blend upwards





You should get something like this. It gets lighter as u blend it up





I love this. Benefit ShowOff's in mint julep. Im using a regular Medium sized flat brush





Apply colour to your mobile lid,  3/4of your lid





Slowly blend colour upwards into the crease





I then use this Blue, which i believe is from The Body Shop,im using a fluffy angled brush 





Apply colour to your outer corners, and up into your crease










oo messyyy...BLEND!





Go for Sketch, a dark maroonish shade, im using a fluffy angled brush again





Lightly apply to just the outermost corner, to give the look more depth





unblended so you can see the colours





Then I go for Phloof! or whicever colour you use for your browbone, and a larger flat brush





Apply below your browbone





and blend into the colours at the crease










Use your liquid liner (fluidline and pencil liner dont give as much intensity)





and line your top lashline





Now DONT dip back into the pot, instead, with whatever is left on the tip of the liquid liner, extend the liner OUTWARDS at your INNER corners










You know what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Yeayy!





Im using a peachy colour blush and mac global glow for my highlighting










apply blusher first










then smile and apply highlight to the apple of your cheeks





i then use a very lightpink lipliner





and im not just lining the lips, but filling it in too










shimmery pink lipgloss















Dip your eyelining pencil in fluidline for more intensity





and line your waterline





and finally, to ad a lil more touch of shimmer, i use this japanese brand glitter liner 





and line my lower lashline

and you're done!


----------



## Bianca (Sep 2, 2007)

What a gorgeous look!!! Great tutorial too!


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome look! I never thought of dipping pencil in fluidline-will have to try it later!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 2, 2007)

this is hot girl


----------



## tanbelina (Sep 2, 2007)

wow. that eyeshadow combo looks AMAZING against your gray?-blue?-green? - either way, BEAUTIFUL eyes. fab tutorial


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 2, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 2, 2007)

Exotic! lovely


----------



## ThaMrs (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 

 
_Awesome look! I never thought of dipping pencil in fluidline-will have to try it later!_

 

I love this look! I never thought of that either! Will definately have to try it!


----------



## Magic Markers (Sep 2, 2007)

This is so beautiful.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 2, 2007)

Pure hotness!!! I hope this is an entry in the September  Tut Contest.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 2, 2007)

Wonderful tutorial!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 2, 2007)

thanku dolls


----------



## Hilly (Sep 3, 2007)

I always love your tuts!! You are great!!


----------



## breathless (Sep 3, 2007)

this is gorgeous!


----------



## astronaut (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, I really love that headpiece you have in the first picture!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 3, 2007)

its actually just a earring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol..thanku guys so much!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 3, 2007)

i seriously just *LOVE *all your looks! this is so gorgeous =D i never tried benefit showoffs before but mint julep here looks lovely! {note to self: must try} hehe


----------



## nyrak (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful - thanks for posting this!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 3, 2007)

This is hot!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 3, 2007)

thanku so much


----------



## frocher (Sep 3, 2007)

I love this look, it's so beautiful with your coloring.


----------



## user79 (Sep 3, 2007)

Very pretty, thank you!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 3, 2007)

0o0o0o... mint julep is a gorgeous color. great tut!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow! great tut!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 4, 2007)

thanku all


----------



## Jayne (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks for sharing !! 
gorgeous look, like usual


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 4, 2007)

great tutorial! the results are super pretty!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 5, 2007)

thanku so much


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 5, 2007)

Beautiful...........


----------



## sassychix (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks doll


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Sep 8, 2007)

oooh this is nice!


----------



## lahdeedah (Sep 9, 2007)

I so wish I didn't have any makeup on right now so I could go try this tut immediately! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's gorgeous!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 9, 2007)

LOL.. give it a shot!!


----------



## pichima (Sep 10, 2007)

gorgeous!!! you have such beautiful eyes^^


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 10, 2007)

This is absolutely gorgeous, I can't take it! PLUS your brows are to envy ~ ugh. I'm going to pretend i'm you for a day - but on that day I will have to use Steel Blue instead of the Mint Julep b/c that's the only color I don't have!
Great tut ~ I agree with AppleDiva ENTER THE TUT CONTEST!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 10, 2007)

You look radiant.


----------



## amethystangel (Sep 12, 2007)

Very pretty colour combo!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_This is absolutely gorgeous, I can't take it! PLUS your brows are to envy ~ ugh. I'm going to pretend i'm you for a day - but on that day I will have to use Steel Blue instead of the Mint Julep b/c that's the only color I don't have!
Great tut ~ I agree with AppleDiva ENTER THE TUT CONTEST! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
thanks doll..but i thought i AM already in the contest?


----------



## dreamqueen (Sep 13, 2007)

This is soo amazingly beautiful!!!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 15, 2007)

thanku


----------



## melliquor (Sep 15, 2007)

Wicked tut... thanks for posting.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 17, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 19, 2007)

thanku


----------



## Pei (Sep 20, 2007)

The colours look absolutely gorgeous on u!

Beautiful Sarah!

Great tut! Thank u =)


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 20, 2007)

gorgeous! i wish i could pull this off!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

absolutely beautiful!  great color combinations!


----------



## applefrite (Sep 23, 2007)

Just beautiful !!


----------



## Jessimaka (Sep 23, 2007)

awesome! bookmarking this!


----------



## ambert9791 (Sep 23, 2007)

Great tut.  You look beautiful.


----------



## ambert9791 (Sep 23, 2007)

Great tut. You look beautiful.


----------



## sassychix (Sep 24, 2007)

thanku guys soo soo much


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 25, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## krnangel33 (Sep 26, 2007)

oooh that`s so pretty!<3

you have rlly pretty eyes


----------



## AlluringTaxpaya (Sep 27, 2007)

I love it!  The color combo goes really nice together.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 28, 2007)

*That's some hot stuff! Awesome tut!*


----------



## sassychix (Sep 28, 2007)

aww yay! thanku so much!!


----------



## firemagician (Sep 30, 2007)

What an AWESOME look! i  absolutely loved that 1st pic where you have some jewelery on, looks so cool, like a bellydancer look


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 2, 2007)

awsome! i love it... nice colors


----------



## sassygirl224 (Oct 2, 2007)

you are flippin gorgeous, i love the lippie color so much!!  this tutorial is amazing


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Oct 4, 2007)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## sassychix (Oct 8, 2007)

thanku all!!


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 8, 2007)

formidable

thanks


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 8, 2007)

You look amazing! I love this and all ur tutorials!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Margarita (Nov 8, 2007)

OMG that's so beautiful!!


----------



## jayme (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks nice ...


----------



## September (Nov 17, 2007)

Beautifull!


----------



## misspuzzycatz (Nov 18, 2007)

So so PRETTY!!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 20, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## mslips (Nov 22, 2007)

very great! i love your eyes, very bright big and pretty


----------

